# Needed: 4 Subs for Tool's Bassq!



## THE_COW_IS_OK (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking for 4 subs to spatially even out my room response (it is a smallish room(5x4x3m) with concrete walls  and bumpy LF response). I am about to purchase the JBL BassQ and need 4 subs to go with it.

MY budget is around 2K so its 500$ for each sub. Since its small room I think 4x 10 or 12" drivers are enough. The subs have to be sealed. 

Tkx for any input.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For that budget, personally, and especially as you intend to go sealed, here is what I would advise.

Get a couple Behringer pro amps (EP4000), and run 4 DIY sealed 15" diver subs. They will give you more effortless low end making the low end EQ easier. Use something like the Soundsplinter RLP-15's, or Acoustic Elegance AV15-X drivers and you'll have a smile inducing system. 12" drivers would work as well, but I would stay clear of anything smaller if you have any designs on good low end performance. If the size of the cabs is a concern, 12's will also help keep this to a minimum.

Sealed subs are the easiest of all DIY subs to build, and as long as you can build a box, your golden:T, you could even run all 4 from a single amp if you wished.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, the list of subs is enormous that might fit that bill.
I know that Earthquake sound gives dealers special purchases on buying 4 or 5 subs, so if you live in California or know of an Earthquake dealer locally, maybe they will pass some savings onto you. I think SVS will be out of your price range. 

These would also work well:
http://emotiva.com/ultra_subs.shtm

Some of the more affordable subs are Pinnacle, Jamo, Kef, and , just to name a few. All of them make non-ported subs in your price range. 

Matteo


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Moonfly said:


> Sealed subs are the easiest of all DIY subs to build, and as long as you can build a box, your golden:T, you could even run all 4 from a single amp if you wished.


To piggy back that. If you can't build a box, a local cabinetry shop could and have them finished in a nice cherry, walnut, etc...


----------

